# Joking Around is Fun!



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

So I bought toilet paper today, and I jokingly thought to myself about someone making comments about it, even though I didn't think anyone would.

But in my way to my apartment building, two somewhat older guys were on their way out. There was a brief pause about who was going in/out first, and one of them went, "You go ahead, you've got a LOT of toilet paper there" with a smile. I went, "Ohhh yeah!" in an excited manner. It was hilarious!

I treasure such interactions.

Anyway, just wanted to share that.

Gooooo toilet paper!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Youi have the best time.

I am sooo gonna visit you at some point, but we are not allowed to talk about psychology. K?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hahahaha


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Similarly I am visiting Illusion too, though I expect she will ward me off with a hockey .. um .. bat. Or whatever its called.

Stick.

Oh yeah I offered someone at the jazz show a cuddle this evening. That made me giggle too. He was about 60, had a beard but had that sort of 'i am a hip old dude' beard and t-shirt look.

Being silly in public is fun. I am going to come to your countries and be silly near you so that you are embarrassed. With Ardie I will shout 'ketchup king' and with Illusion, 'woodhead girl'. And lo we shall be shunned and have to hang out for the whole time im there, listening to hammond organ recitals and eating smelly cheese and scotch eggs.

Now give me love as I am fresh out today


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah funny things are awesome
I love funny things and funny people and fun times and everything that has the word fun in it. 

smooooooooth operator
smooooooooth op-er-at-or
smooooooooth operator
smooooooooth op-er-at-or


wth did that song just pop into my head?
hmm must be the ice cream I ate.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The precise depths of my wackiness are unknown to mortal man.

I gift you a grubby tap for your socializing interests.

"Ohhh, I just want to marry all of you gorgeous taps."


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I want to drink with you all.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

You're full of it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm reminded of the Afroman song "Lets all get drunk tonight"

Let's all get drunk tonight. (Hell yeah.) I hope I don't fight with a punk tonight. 
Let's all get high tonight. Maybe nobody will die tonight. 
Let's all sell yell tonight. 
I hope I don't go back to jail tonight. (Not tonight.) 
Let's go to the club tonight. Find a woman that wanna make love tonight. 

Let's get dumb, drink some rum. Make my teeth and gums feel real numb. 
We'll be thinking 'bout surviving while we're drinking and we're driving. 
Hope I don't wreck when my vision gets blurry. Sober up looking at an all white jury. 


can you believe I had that cd at one time? ha ha ha


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Similarly I am visiting Illusion too, though I expect she will ward me off with a hockey .. um .. bat. Or whatever its called.
> 
> Stick.


Pfft I will ward you off with my log hair. Hockey sticks just don't do the job thoroughly enough.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I'm reminded of the Afroman song "Lets all get drunk tonight"
> 
> Let's all get drunk tonight. (Hell yeah.) I hope I don't fight with a punk tonight.
> Let's all get high tonight. Maybe nobody will die tonight.
> ...


That is slightly awesome! :rofl


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah, I know.....like even more than slightly awesome, actually. lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^I agree, definitely more than slightly.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Can I join in the agreement?

I am agreeing at roughly 35%, which is 5% more than slightly.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll fill Ross' remaining 65% of agreement.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol 

I love SAS.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> I love SAS.


I'll have to agree with this also, again on the high-end of the agreement scale.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Joking around IS fun, until someone gets hurt...then it's REALLY fun!! haha, just kidding.

:lol :stu :wtf :troll


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMAO!

That is so true FC, so true!

um, yeah not really but I'm trying to make you feel better about that joke.

:lol :lol :lol :um :rofl :rofl :rofl :stu :stu oke oke :yes :yes :rofl :nw :nw :nw :nw :afr :afr :b :b :b :banana :banana :banana


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Sure you are you b**l-breaking wench! I "mean" that in a nice way. 

LMAO2

:mum :mum :clap :sus :sus :clap :eyes :eyes :clap oke oke


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol :lol 

:spank :spank :spank 

:lol :lol 

:sas


----------

